# IDAHO backcountry ski/snowboard Film



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

Found this sick film from Seven Devils Films out of McCall, Idaho the other day on Youtube. This is all from 2011 filmed in the idaho backcountry, I thought i would post this on the buzz for people to enjoy. These guys are having a great time riding some sick stuff. The film is called "Native" and it is in two parts on youtube. I think these guys do stuff for inspired media as well, Idahomiez i think is the crew.

here is part one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc5CYu8NXTM&list=UUhrbP7HoDnkh-w770wKWJ7w&index=13


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

not too shabby at all....


----------



## otisfireboy (May 30, 2011)

Burn scars are cool.........


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Well did.

Shits cranking up again. Time to ride.


----------

